# Film/Transparency Scanners



## pendennis (Feb 6, 2017)

I have a huge number of 35mm, medium format (6x6, 645, 6x7), and 4x5 transparencies and negatives, that I'd like to convert to digital.  Some are unmounted, mounted in cardboard, glass, etc.  I am continuing to shoot film, so I'm anticipating having a scanner for a long time.

First, let me state that the drum scanners are out of the budget.  And I'd like to stay under $1K, if possible.

I've seen so many comments about the various makes, Epson, Canon, Plustek, etc., that my mind is in official overload mode.  Also, the software comments run from "I hate it", to "Works pretty well".  I'm a Windows user, so compatibility with the Win10 platform is essential.  I used to own a Canoscan, but I was never very happy with it, so out it went.  I've noticed that B&H does have a Braun, but there are no feedback or ratings; there are ratings on a couple of European web sites.

I may be opening a can of worms, but I'd like to get some ideas from the members.  Not interested in flame wars, but honest assessments of the consumer type models.

Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2017)

If you're gonna scan 4x5, you'll need a biggy.  I'd suggest an Epson V600 or V700.

As for the comments you're reading, you need to take into account who is writing them, and what their level of skill is.

If you took some kid in high school and plopped 'em into a Kenworth with a 53' van in tow, I'm fairly certain they'd bad-mouth it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2017)

I hope you are retired ... time, time, time !!!
I picked up a cheap (in terms of a neg scanner) Minolta Dimage Multi-Scan II (not the Pro) for medium and 35mm format and use it via SCSI to USB/Firewire adapter ... though those are getting harder to find now ... but I struggle to go through the process of transferring. Slave labour would be very helpful.
... oh, and it works great for my needs.


----------



## pendennis (Feb 6, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> I hope you are retired ... time, time, time !!!
> ...



Yes, I'm retired, so time isn't so much a factor.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2017)

I think a Neg Scanner is better than a flat bed ... really brings out the grain ... I heard the Plustek 120 scanners are pretty good, but not cheap.

Ilford Delta 100 (6x6)







Kodachrome 64 (6x6)


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 6, 2017)

pendennis said:


> I have a huge number of 35mm, medium format (6x6, 645, 6x7), and 4x5 transparencies and negatives, that I'd like to convert to digital.  Some are unmounted, mounted in cardboard, glass, etc.  I am continuing to shoot film, so I'm anticipating having a scanner for a long time.
> 
> First, let me state that the drum scanners are out of the budget.  And I'd like to stay under $1K, if possible.
> 
> ...



I have access to the Braun scanner at work, very nice scanner, we just got it this past year. Sorry I haven't used it much so I'm not an expert. It's too much grief to take my own photos to campus to scan them so what I've really done is stand over some of my students and help them use it. Keep telling myself I'm going to stay late one day and go over it more carefully. What I have seen looks promising. Since you have 4x5 originals and didn't mention 35mm you should be able to get by with an Epson 750 or 850. They do OK with 4x5 and 120 (may want to look into independent film holder).

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2017)

Maybe consider the improvements in copy-stand-to-digital-24-Megapixel-files that have been realized in the past five years. I've read and seen some fairly well-done tests of 24- and 36-MP andf 42-MP digitial camera captures of fiulm that was shot with a GOOD lens, using flash and a copy stand-type negative stage/slide stage...the results looked as good or actually better than what comes out of many scanners. The d-slkr or mirrorless "scans" seemed to have less of an issue with both dust, and with scratches on the film originals.

I have an old Epson Perfection 3200 Photo flatbed...does "okay" with 6x6 rollfilm slides, and much better with 4x5 inch chromes, but it's not "ideal" for 35mm negative strips. I have an old Minolta 35mm film scanner, runs of off a 17 year-old PowerMac G4 450 on SCSI connection!!! Computer's ONLY modern-day use is to run the Minolta film scanner.

I dunno...if you really do have a so-called *huge number* of images, I'd perhaps consider digitizing them using a newer method, which would likely be 20 times faster, or more. I've sat down at 8:00 AM with a page of 35mm slides, and by 4:00 PM am still not at the end of the last row...Scanning film can be slooooooooooooow.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 7, 2017)

The V600 will not handle 4x5's.  The V700, 750, 800 or V850 will


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Feb 7, 2017)

I have heard good things about the V series and am seriously considering picking one up. I would take the reviews with a grain of salt and look at the actual specs. My lab uses a V700 for 4x5's and they really like it. They can be had for under 1K.

Regards 
Dave


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 7, 2017)

FYI....Here is my list of the best all time scanners I have used at my job in a pro-photo lab....

1. Drum Scanner-can't remember the make.
2. Noritzu 1800 series commercial scanner. Best ever for 35mm.
3. Nikon Coolscan 8000 or 9000.
4. Konica Minolta 5400.
5. Epson 10000 XL.
6. Epson V700.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been very happy with results from the Epson V700 and V750. Used them a ton at school.

I use a Canoscan something or other at home that I picked up for $40 and its been useful. Can not scan 4x5 though.

I use my D600 and a strobe to "scan" the 4x5s. I have a glass coffee table and place the strobe underneath it, negative on the top and photograph away.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2017)

I use a CanoScan 9000F Mark II to scan 4x5.

Yes, I really do.


----------



## gezz58 (Feb 14, 2017)

I had this Minolta Dimage 2 (think it's in the attic ) it did the job but it infuriated me with the amount of dust that managed to get into the machine I then had to spend an age on photoshop to correct the images, no matter how careful I was it always got in !

Now I take my colour films and have scans done at the processor,black and white I still develop and print myself


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## table1349 (Feb 14, 2017)

Have you considered this? Wet Mount Scanning


----------



## denada (Feb 28, 2017)

now that i've seen scans from the dedicated fuji scanners at my local photo lab, i'm of the opinion that all v-series scanners are unacceptable (again, in my opinion and all that good stuff). i say this as an owner of both a v600 and a v700. paid $120 for the v700 open box, just because the lab's fuji scanner won't do 4x5. neither will v600, for clarification.

i haven't tried the dedicated scanners for sale at online retails like plustek -- i've heard alright things about them -- but i wouldn't consider v-series for 35mm or medium format.

the v series, and i imagine other flatbeds, will let you see your shots if that's what you're after. they're totally usable and i was ok with the v600 for a good while. but you will have visible film curl in the scans, getting the color right will be impossible or too time consuming, and you'll never get the smooth grain look to the same degree that lab scanners offer.

pay a lot for film. don't mind paying a little more for good scans.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2017)

denada said:


> now that i've seen scans from the dedicated fuji scanners at my local photo lab, i'm of the opinion that all v-series scanners are unacceptable (again, in my opinion and all that good stuff). i say this as an owner of both a v600 and a v700. paid $120 for the v700 open box, just because the lab's fuji scanner won't do 4x5. neither will v600, for clarification.
> 
> i haven't tried the dedicated scanners for sale at online retails like plustek -- i've heard alright things about them -- but i wouldn't consider v-series for 35mm or medium format.
> 
> ...


Did you try the wet mount scan method I linked to above?


----------



## denada (Feb 28, 2017)

^i have not. i have also not begun scanning my 4x5 negatives. will look into wet mounting when i do and will of course report back in some thread on this site.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm satisfied with the results from the Epson V series scanners for 120 and larger film. I agree that for 35mm they're on the edge and I'd rather use a different scanner. Here's 120 film with and Epson V series:

Joe


----------



## oldcamera (May 21, 2017)

I use the Edson  750 for all sizes above 35 and a plustek and Nikon 5000 for 35. I would buy the epson first so you can start scanning. It will do a good job on 35 too. I have even used it for Minox and gotten good scans. It also has a wet carrier for extreme quality but I've never used it. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2017)

oldcamera said:


> I use the Edson  750 for all sizes above 35 and a plustek and Nikon 5000 for 35. I would buy the epson first so you can start scanning. It will do a good job on 35 too. I have even used it for Minox and gotten good scans. It also has a wet carrier for extreme quality but I've never used it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Definitely give it a try.  When ever I want a good scan of a negative I do a wet scan.


----------



## OldManJim (May 26, 2017)

I was in a position similar to your, limited budget and lots of negs and slides. After a lot of research, I ended up with a V600 out of WalMart for less than $200. Not the world's greatest scanner - but then, I'm not the world's greatest photographer.

So far, I've scanned 35 mm, 120 mm negs and slides (Velvia and Kodachrome). Results at pretty good and time isn't too bad since I can do other things while scanning. The included software is pretty easy to use and gives reasonably good results. Again, VueScan and SilverFast are options for software.

Just one person's experience......


----------



## Michael Mc (May 28, 2017)

I have an Epson 4990, which was Epson's top of the line  until the V7xx series came out. It's an excellent scanner for medium and large format, but leaves something to be desired for 35mm IMO. I rigged up a duplication outfit for my digital camera and I've been duplicating my slides and negs when I've needed digital copies. Color negs can be a bit tricky, but with practice and some good photo processing software, like Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro, good results can be arrived at.

And here are a couple 120 examples from the 4990, scanned using Epson Scan software:

Yashica Mat 124, Tri-X





Bronica ETRSi, 75mm, Kodak Portra 160


----------

